# What's your go to for cut tile edges



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I like to use the Makita GV 5010 5'' vertical disc sander . I use it to smooth an edge of a tile after using a snap cutter or grinder . A few quick passes on a slight angle to match the other sides of the tile and you have an edge just as good or better then the factory edge . I like to use 120 grit discs . For $99 it's well worth it and a time saver .


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What about glazed tile?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jose.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What does Jose do with glazed tile?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> What does Jose do with glazed tile?


Pretty much the same thing as Manuel. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought for sure he was going to consult with Juan.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I thought for sure he was going to consult with Juan.


Juan no longer works there...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well that all makes sense now. 

Thread closed.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

angus242 said:


> What about glazed tile?


That's what I'm asking , what do you use ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If I get chipping from snapper or grinder, I use a wet saw. That's why I asked what _you'd_ use on glazed tiles because you can't smooth their edges with a sander or stone.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Also, I've noticed it has a lot to do with the quality of the wet saw blade. I you use a cheap blade with too much run out, the vibration chips the tile more. 

As for smoothing edges, I got a couple diamond hand stones.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely agree to both about discs and stones on the appropriate tile. But what to do when you have glazed ceramic? You hit the glaze with a stone and the glaze disappears exposing the bare ceramic underneath.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Absolutely agree to both about discs and stones on the appropriate tile. But what to do when you have glazed ceramic? You hit the glaze with a stone and the glaze disappears exposing the bare ceramic underneath.


Only applies to porcelain.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Glazed porcelain? :shifty:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Glazed porcelain? :shifty:



*What's Your Go To For Cut Tile Edges*


didn't specify ... haha


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well in that case, Schluter profiles is the go-to


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Well in that case, Schluter profiles is the go-to


Dirty upcabinet pics. This is a family forum. Keep your tile **** to yourself.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My bad.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

**** is filtered out? Really? What are we 13...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> **** is filtered out? Really? What are we 13...


No some don't have the mentality of a teenager yet so I would say 12.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are bullnose and profiles not the spirit of a "go to for cut tile edge".


Did he just tell us we shouldn't be hanging out in Indiana pizza parlors together? :no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Did he just tell us we shouldn't be hanging out in Indiana pizza parlors together? :no:


Speaking of hanging out...how busy are you this week? Wanna grab lunch? I would ask Ron to join but we know he doesn't eat lunch.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> I was kinda bum'd at the way this subway laid. I saw a few posts here and realized its the tile.


Do you mean the natural cupping you get with them?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Did he just tell us we shouldn't be hanging out in Indiana pizza parlors together? :no:


Gelsosomo's, Cedar Lake, excellent pizza (not as good as Vito and Nick's on Pulaski but none are).

(I do get the statement, by the way:whistling)

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Do you mean the natural cupping you get with them?


Yes sir. Just bumms me out every time I see it.

Tom


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Speaking of hanging out...how busy are you this week? Wanna grab lunch? I would ask Ron to join but we know he doesn't eat lunch.


I can schedule for Thurs. I'll be at 111th & Book.


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I haven't been able to find a Schleuter class in my area unfortunately. I'd jump at the chance to go to one though.


If you live more than I believe 60 miles from the class, Schleuter will pay for your hotel. At least they where going to for me for there Traverse City class in March. In had to cancel last minute 

E Payne


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Yes sir. Just bumms me out every time I see it.


Yeah, I installed an insane amount of Daltile Rittenhouse Square last year. It's their basic 3x6 glazed ceramic. Once it's grouted, it helps but because you know it's there, you can always see it. 

Much different than a carrera marble 3x6, that's for sure.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Speaking of hanging out...how busy are you this week? Wanna grab lunch? I would ask Ron to join but we know he doesn't eat lunch.


Did I just hear Rob.. ask Batman to lunch :blink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Yeah, I installed an insane amount of Daltile Rittenhouse Square last year. It's their basic 3x6 glazed ceramic. Once it's grouted, it helps but because you know it's there, you can always see it.
> 
> Much different than a carrera marble 3x6, that's for sure.


Yep, Daltile. Ran short 1 piece of bullnose, the next 12 the color shade was off just enough. They said they can't get matching ones. Good thing the owner supplied the material and had to run back and forth to the Daltile warehouse

Tom


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Oh and how I miss your posts on CT too...:laughing:
> 
> I want to take an informal poll on how many folks here have ever contacted a $10k shower. Not a bathroom, but just a shower. Anyone?
> 
> ...


Two showers over 10k in 9 years. Both where rooms in a sense. One 5'x6' with two corner benches, four shelves and two niches. 30" door way with bull nose on curb, jamb, and casing both sides. Other was 8'x8' and with 380' of limestone wall tile at $26 sq ft it adds up quick. We do remodels so our pricing includes framing, board, water proof, plumbing etc

E Payne


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Eaglei said:


> Did I just hear Rob.. ask Batman to lunch :blink:


Hell yes. When the signal lights up, I'm there!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Yep, Daltile. Ran short 1 piece of bullnose, the next 12 the color shade was off just enough. They said they can't get matching ones. Good thing the owner supplied the material and had to run back and forth to the Daltile warehouse


Yep, I know all about the shade code myself. Never been totally burned by it....yet


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

EPAYNE said:


> We do remodels so our pricing includes framing, board, water proof, plumbing etc


Again, it was my ignorance. I rarely contract a total bath remodel. Sometimes I have no idea what the _total_ total is.


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Again, it was my ignorance. I rarely contract a total bath remodel. Sometimes I have no idea what the _total_ total is.


Adds up fast.









E Payne


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, I understand. But it's hard for me to figure what just a shower costs when doing an entire bath. I don't break them down that much. That's why I was talking about strictly a shower redo. 

I just looked up my last full master and it didn't include plumbing, electric, glass, granite and paint. It was $17k. The electric, plumbing and paint were a part of a larger bid and not broken down. The glass and granite went directly through HO.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I haven't been able to find a Schleuter class in my area unfortunately. I'd jump at the chance to go to one though.



We drove 2.75 hrs to it. Well worth it. You don't pay a dime other than to get there.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We drove 2.75 hrs to it. Well worth it. You don't pay a dime other than to get there.


If you are so far away they will pay for your hotel and a steak dinner.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you are so far away they will pay for your hotel and a steak dinner.



Yes they did. It was a nice time. Dad and I went. Learned some good stuff for sure.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am attending Innovation Workshop part 2 next month at Belterra Casino in Indiana.


----------

